# ebonite group buy



## watch_art (May 23, 2012)

There's some red/black cumberland ebonite rods for sale, but he only wants to do 10 rod MOQ and I can't swing that.

Anybody interested in a group buy?



> I still have  quite a lot of the red/black (Cumberland) in 20mm and 22mm. It's $38  and $42 respectively for 1/2 meter rods. I'd like to unload it in not  less than 10 rod chunks. Are you still interested?


His shipping would be at actual cost to us - then we could each swing our own actual costs.  I'm about to be off for the summer so I have some time to do this.  We could get the requests together, money together after that, and then figure shipping individual orders out.  I'm thinking cardboard tubes and bubble wrap to individuals once the main order is received.  

Any interest?

*5/26/12
It appears there is plenty of interest. I'm inserting the rules Shawn presented:


A - The item/s to be purchased, * *
Ebonite group buy.
red/black (Cumberland) in 20mm and 22mm. It's $38 and $42 respectively for 1/2 meter rods. MOQ is 10 rods.


B - The anticipated discount and how many items are needed to make this discount * *
No discount - it's just a good price but comes with an MOQ of 10 rods  which I can't swing. $380 plus shipping is way over my head. This  distributes the cost.


C - Spell out all costs associated with the buy such as shipping, insurance and PayPal fees * *
I just ordered some free triangle boxes. 38 3/16" x 6 9/16" x 5 9/16" x 5  5/16"Priority Mail tubes free from the Post Office delivered to your  door. Check it out here.
I'll cut them down to size so things fit better w/o so much wiggle room.

For shipping, I'm going to ask a flat $15 for US orders, $30 for international, and then I'll refund whatever is left over.* *

Please add 3.3% for domestic and 4.3% for international (PP charges 1% more for cross boarder transactions).* *

He estimated $20 for a 20 rod package, so please add $1 for each rod you order to help cover shipping from him to me.* *


D - State what form of payment you will accept (Pay Pal only, checks, money orders) * *
I prefer paypal, but will take a check if you really need to pay that way.


E - Will you ship internationally? * *
I will ship internationally at actual cost. I ship pens world wide all  the time and it's no big deal - but it will cost a load extra for rods.


F - When will the Buy be closed to orders. * *
7 days from the date of this post.


G - What will be done with any leftover funds?* *
Extra shipping fees will be refunded, but shouldn't be any leftover funds - but it can all go straight to IAP if there is any.


H - How will you handle back orders?* *
There is a limited quantity, so first come first served (some names are  already down - your places will be saved). If he doesn't have enough for  everybody, I'll supply as much as I can to everybody in the order the  requests were made.  He has 84 rods total as of tonight - he just  counted.*


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 23, 2012)

Length?


----------



## watch_art (May 23, 2012)

He says 1/2 meter - that's about 20 inches I think.  I could get two pens out of one length.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (May 23, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Length?



1/2 meter, 500mm or just shy of 20"

AK


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 23, 2012)

Slightly less than $2 an inch for the 20MM. HMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## RichF (May 24, 2012)

I would be in for a couple of the 20 mm rods.


----------



## watch_art (May 24, 2012)

He's got close to 100 of each size.


----------



## lorbay (May 24, 2012)

I would be in for some.

Lin


----------



## glycerine (May 24, 2012)

Do you know where the ebonite was made?


----------



## Curly (May 24, 2012)

Any chance of a picture or a link to see what a pen of it looks like?
Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!


----------



## watch_art (May 24, 2012)

Awesome - once we get requests for at least more than 10 rods total, I'll go ahead and start collecting on Saturday if that's okay with everybody.

Then once I have the rods in hand and packed up, I can start sending quotes for shipping to each individual. 

Does that sound okay?

I'll be in for only 2 rods.

playing with the usps shipping calc
21 inch long x 4x4 inch box/tube package
1 pound - about $5-6
2 pounds - $7-8
3 pounds - $8-9
and so on it seems.


----------



## watch_art (May 24, 2012)

Just asked for pics, but here's the closed sale:
Ebonite Rods For Sale - The Fountain Pen Network

Says it's German stuff.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 24, 2012)

Can't see it if you aren't a member.


----------



## watch_art (May 24, 2012)

Oh - sorry bout that.

I'll copy the text.


> I have a load - that means lots - hundreds of rods of ebonite, black,  red/black, and blue/black for sale. It's German stuff but not sure which  German shop. PM if interested and we can go over details. It's all 22mm  and bigger for making pen parts or pipe parts if you're in to that. I'm  sure we can make a good deal.




Also here's a pic and his reply:



> Here's a picture of the Cumberland stuff but I don't keep pictures     of people's ebonite pens mostly because I don't make pens out of the     it. You can inquire of "dougscott" and "fountainbel" who are members     of FPN and who have bought ebonite from me and have made pens from     it. It's high quality stuff originating in Germany and sold by     Pipemaker's Emporium. It was a huge quantity buy about 3 years ago.


----------



## Curly (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for the picture.

Just want to check, but aren't group buys supposed to be moderator approved before they can proceed? I realize at this point this is just feeling around for interest.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!


----------



## Curly (May 24, 2012)

If it is a go then I will bite on 4 rods of 20 mm. Providing you'll ship to us Canadians. 

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!


----------



## watch_art (May 24, 2012)

Oops.  Uhm - let me go ask a mod.


----------



## keithbyrd (May 24, 2012)

I will take two rods


----------



## watch_art (May 24, 2012)

And I'll definitely ship internationally.


----------



## PSU1980 (May 24, 2012)

I'm good for 2 of the 20mm rods.


Thanks, Tim


----------



## Justturnin (May 24, 2012)

I don't do kitless yet but I would be in for 2-3 22mm rods.  I will just stick it in the closet w/ my slab of cebloplast.


----------



## mtassie (May 24, 2012)

I'll take 2 of the 20mm rods

Thanks Mike


----------



## LL Woodworks (May 24, 2012)

Shawn -  count me in for one (1) 20mm rod


----------



## wizard (May 24, 2012)

Curly said:


> Any chance of a picture or a link to see what a pen of it looks like?
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!




Shawn, I would like to get 4 rods in the 20mm if possible. Thank you very much for doing this!!! Someone asked about a picture of pens made from Cumberland and so I've attached a few pics. Please limit comments about the pens..I don't want to divert this thread. It's a beautiful material. Doc


----------



## Robert111 (May 24, 2012)

I'd take 4 rods of the red/black, Shawn. And thanks for doing this!


----------



## alphageek (May 24, 2012)

More coming!  Monty is going to help make sure this group by follows the right path and will be releasing it when ready.


----------



## Monty (May 26, 2012)

Shawn has drawn up the rules for the buy. I have appended them to his original post and reopened the thread.


----------



## watch_art (May 26, 2012)

Okay - I've sent out about 10 pms with totals - to get started.

So far there's 37 20mm rods left from my count.

If you want on get on quick.

THanks!

Shawn


----------



## thewishman (May 26, 2012)

I'm in for one or two 20mm.


----------



## watch_art (May 26, 2012)

one or two?


----------



## Curly (May 27, 2012)

My order is amended to a total of 8 rods of 20 mm diameter.


----------



## lorbay (May 27, 2012)

I am in for 4 rods - 20mm.

Lin.


----------



## rstought (May 27, 2012)

I'll take 4 20mm rods.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## watch_art (May 27, 2012)

So far I've got 37 called for

24 paid for.


----------



## Jim Smith (May 27, 2012)

I'd like two rods if it's not too late to join this group buy.  Please PM me the total and I will pay via PayPal.

Jim Smith
Conyers, GA


----------



## MarkD (May 27, 2012)

I'll go for 3 of the 20mm rods


----------



## thewishman (May 28, 2012)

thewishman said:


> I'm in for one or two 20mm.



Make it two.


----------



## qballizhere (May 28, 2012)

I hope there is 2 left for me. been out of town all week not able to check everything here


----------



## watch_art (May 28, 2012)

30 paid for
42 called for

44 if I count yours.  THat leaves 30 something available.


----------



## plano_harry (May 30, 2012)

I will take one (1) 20mm


----------



## watch_art (May 30, 2012)

Just moved $1680 into my bank account to get ready to pay the ebonite man.  

Saturday is the last day to get in on this.  THe quicker all pay up the quicker I can make the order.

Cheers!
And thanks a lot everybody!


----------



## Rich L (May 31, 2012)

watch_art said:


> Just moved $1680 into my bank account to get ready to pay the ebonite man.
> 
> Saturday is the last day to get in on this.  THe quicker all pay up the quicker I can make the order.
> 
> ...



Hey Shawn, how do I get some of this stuff after Saturday?  

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## watch_art (May 31, 2012)

Oh don't be a smart a$$.

You walk into your garage and grab it.  Duh.


----------



## Rich L (Jun 1, 2012)

Hmm...  i had no idea I had any of this stuff in my garage, but it's nice to know there really is life after Saturday...  :wink:

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## watch_art (Jun 2, 2012)

Heheheheee.
Rich you kill me.  

Okay everybody.  I guess that's it.  We're done and closed.  I'll send another PM to a few of you who haven't paid yet, and if I don't hear from you by Monday, I'll send a check out Tuesday so we can get started with this.


Cheers!
And thanks for all your participation!


----------



## watch_art (Jun 4, 2012)

Okay - 
So this is where I'm at:

39 20mm rods
2 22mm rods

$1482 for the 20mm rods
and 
$84 for the 22mm rods

So $1566.

Have emailed the ebonite man (with the ebonite NOT in his garage - maybe in a closet?) and will send a check out probably tomorrow.
Cheers!


----------



## Rich L (Jun 4, 2012)

I looked in the closet - it was nice in there ...


----------



## watch_art (Jun 12, 2012)

So the rods have been shipped.


----------



## Curly (Jun 12, 2012)

To you or to us?  

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!


----------



## watch_art (Jun 12, 2012)

From him to me.


----------



## watch_art (Jun 17, 2012)

Should be here Monday - Tuesday latest.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 17, 2012)

*Got mine*

If your intrested I got some direct from Rich and it's top shelf merchandise. Here is a couple of photos of a pen I'm working on: http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/have-lot-learn-98452/


----------



## watch_art (Jun 18, 2012)

THey're HE-re.  (say it like the little girl from The Exorcist)

They're Here - YouTube


----------



## rstought (Jun 18, 2012)

I think you meant "Poltergeist" rather than "The Exorcist"...(most of what the girl from "The Exorcist" said probably can't be repeated here on this family-friendly site...)

Glad to hear that they are almost on their way (to us...)


----------



## watch_art (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh lordy - I did get the movie titles mixed up.  I don't like scary movies so never watched any of them all the way through.  I'm a wuss.


----------



## watch_art (Jun 18, 2012)

Okay guys - they're ALL shipped out.  $122.10 in shipping around the US and Canada.  A whole LOT of boxes.  A lady in line at the PO asked what on earth I was mailing out.  I told her ebonite rods for making pens.  "Pens???"  yep.  "Is there any profit in that?"  THen I told her prices and she got bug eyed.  "I never..."  She sorta smiled and went on.   

THen I was in line for almost 30 minutes getting things stamped and tagged (filling out customs forms) while the line behind me grew and grew and grew.


----------



## mtassie (Jun 20, 2012)

Received mine today, Thanks again!!


----------



## watch_art (Jun 20, 2012)

Whew!  That was fast!  Great!


----------



## rstought (Jun 21, 2012)

Got mine yesterday (20 June)...many thanks for taking on this group buy...


----------



## thewishman (Jun 21, 2012)

Got mine last night. Thanks, Shawn.


----------



## PSU1980 (Jun 21, 2012)

Just got mine.  Thanks Shawn.

Tim


----------



## watch_art (Jun 21, 2012)

Sure thing!  

Can't wait to turn my own.


----------



## watch_art (Jun 28, 2012)

I hope everybody has received their rods.


----------



## Curly (Jun 29, 2012)

watch_art said:


> I hope everybody has received their rods.



Not yet but it has only been about a week and a half. If it doesn't show tomorrow then it will likely be the end of next week, well after the long weekend. Ours, not yours. :wink:  I'm not going to even consider worrying until about the 3 week point. By then there should be a few starting to show up in the SOYP section. :biggrin:


----------



## plano_harry (Jun 30, 2012)

Got mine over a week ago, and a nice shipping refund!  Thanks Shawn


----------



## lorbay (Jul 4, 2012)

Curly said:


> watch_art said:
> 
> 
> > I hope everybody has received their rods.
> ...


 
I am with Pete on this one. I am sure it's sitting at the boarder and they are trying to figure out what the heck these rods are. "Hey Mikey you open the box, Nope I'm not gonna open, you open it, nope I'm not gonna open." And that is where they sit.

Lin.


----------



## Curly (Jul 5, 2012)

*Knock! Knock!*

The mail woman just dropped them off at my door. Now I just have to find some time to play with them. :tongue:

Thanks Shawn.


----------



## lorbay (Jul 10, 2012)

Got mine today, I must be the last one. Is there a prize for me.???

Lin.


----------



## watch_art (Jul 10, 2012)

Yay!  

No prize though - just the enjoyment of making something from something that's really pretty.


----------



## Curly (Jul 10, 2012)

*Now for the big question.*



lorbay said:


> Got mine today, I must be the last one. Is there a prize for me.???
> 
> Lin.



Did you have to pay the taxes? Mine came through without being dinged the 12%tax and Customs fee.


----------



## lorbay (Jul 10, 2012)

Curly said:


> lorbay said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine today, I must be the last one. Is there a prize for me.???
> ...



Yep mine came through like that too. Cool.

Lin.


----------



## watch_art (Jul 10, 2012)

That's because it was in a big brown box.  
...maybe?

Of all the boxes and packs I've sent and received from around the world, only one, on it's way to me, was ever checked.  Only one has been lost - in Brazil - and I think the postal guys took it.  Tracking showed it stopped a few towns over from its destination and just disappeared.  One pack from Italy took three weeks to travel 20 miles before leaving the country.  Yikes.

Pretty good track record so far.


----------



## Curly (Jul 11, 2012)

I usually get 30% to 50% of my packages taxed. We recently had some new rules for stuff we bring back when out of the country. Perhaps they changed the rules for packages too? All part and parcel (pun intended) when buying outside the country.


----------



## watch_art (Jul 11, 2012)

Well - glad you didn't get bit on these.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jul 11, 2012)

Curly said:


> I usually get 30% to 50% of my packages taxed. We recently had some new rules for stuff we bring back when out of the country. Perhaps they changed the rules for packages too? All part and parcel (pun intended) when buying outside the country.


 Pete are you being taxed on USPS packages or another courier?  I've never been taxed on any USPS packages, the only one I was taxed on was a UPS package.

AK


----------



## watch_art (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh yeah - you'll get bit from UPS and FedEx every time from what I've heard.  THey're so expensive though.  I'd never use them.


----------



## Curly (Jul 11, 2012)

Andrew I get all my shipments through USPS. With the couriers they always use their in house brokers and their charges for telling me how much tax to pay is much more than our government does. Plus they have cheaper shipping rates. :wink: The mail takes longer but I am fine with that. I don't know how the packages get selected to be taxed, they may use the address it goes to, or the persons name, or some other criteria. Once Marla started using her business name the rate of interceptions seemed to increase for her, then it tapered off, then my stuff got hit more often. It fluctuates and there isn't any way to know for sure. Some packages, like this one that Shawn declared at $200 sailed through and others of $40 got charged.

I wish sometimes there was a pen turner here that worked for Canada Customs that could tell us how it all works but so far none have ever announced themselves. :bashful:


----------



## watch_art (Jul 11, 2012)

I always guessed at it being totally random.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jul 11, 2012)

Well, hopefully it's has nothing to do with a business address as I just registered my business last week!  If I start getting charged that might give some answers as to why some get taxed and other don't.  Hopefully the keen postal workers stay in BC and let my packages go through!

AK


----------

